# R.I.P. Pip :(



## Pipsqueak (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't believe that I'm writing here. I found Pip last evening laying dead in his cage. It came as a total shock and I've been crying my eyes out all of today, the only thing I can think of was heat exhaustion, it reached about 100 degrees yesterday. I should have realized this might have happened and done all I could to keep them cool, but I wasn't thinking and now Pip's paid the price for it. He was an amazing bunny and he taught me so much, without him I probably wouldn't have known what wonderful personalities bunnies can have, I also never would have considered getting another buck as a pet as before Pip the bucks I'd met had all been shy and skittish. I only had him for a little over a year but I wouldn't trade that for anything in the world. Thank you pip for being such an amazing buddy, I'll never forget you. 

:rip:


----------



## Troller (Aug 14, 2013)

My condolence


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Did he have access to the shade? enough water?


----------



## jemm (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss :imsorry:


----------



## whitelop (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh Emily! I'm so sorry! I was so shocked when I saw his name! 
Binkie free Pip. :rainbow:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

OMG Emily, I know there are others Pip's on the forum and I didn't think it was your Pip when I saw this post. I can't believe it! I better make sure to keep Ash cool during the summers. I'm really sorry for your loss. I was so shocked! I'm so sorry Emily!! RIP little Pip.


----------



## kmaben (Aug 14, 2013)

Ah Em I'm so sorry. It doesnt matter how long you have them for. They just sneak into your heart and binky off with it. Again so sorry to hear about Pip.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. He did have shade and water but with temps like they were I should have put out ice bottles and tiles. I've buried him under the trees he played under the x-pen in. I will miss him so much but I'm grateful for the time I had with him. Thank you again everybody, it really helps to have bunny people who understand, my family didn't really get why I was taking it so hard, because 'it's not like a dog'.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2013)

Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Emily, I´ve just seen this on your blog and come on here to check. I can´t believe it and I bet you´re devastated. He was such a beautiful little boy and will be sorely missed. I also worry about the heat over here, it´s been near or over the 100´s for the last few weeks and you can only do so much but it must have been a terrible shock. I just love that photo of him. You gave each other so much in that short year and he was a very lucky bunny. RIP Pip, binky free :angel:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you chris and larry it really means a lot.


----------

